# I finally got a guitar related tattoo.



## infernalservice (Aug 12, 2015)

Have you ever wondered what a 7 string pickup morphing into a human skull would look like? Well Mike Moses aka @thedrowntown put the answer on my hand/wrist. Click for video!


----------



## neurosis (Aug 12, 2015)

I dig it. At first the video would´t play so I kept looking desperately at the tat trying to find the skull. 

It looks nice how it breaks at the edge to reveal the second skull underneath. 

The lightning or whatever that is around it is nice too.


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 12, 2015)

The skull up top is part of my sleeve. We just kind of went underneath it


----------



## neurosis (Aug 13, 2015)

infernalservice said:


> The skull up top is part of my sleeve. We just kind of went underneath it



I think one transitions nice into the other. I like how the humbucker looks like it's cracking to turn into the bottom skull. The colors are cool. It really makes it stand out.


----------



## lemeker (Oct 12, 2015)

just saw this thread, love the work man, nice ink!!!!


----------



## Josh Nanocchio (Dec 2, 2015)

Killer ink dude! He did such an amazing job!

How much did it cost?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 2, 2015)

Seven strings... for life! 

Looks like you already had some cool sleeves to start with. 

Sick ink, man.


----------

